# Teen arrested for Horror story



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

In a Bush led nation, it comes as no surprise this snippet of news I found while perusing the pages of _Dread Central_ this afternoon. Freedom of speech is becoming a scarce commodity these days, and I live in fear (not paranoia mind you; there is a difference) that this once great nation will one day sink to the level of Nazi Germany and Communist Russia in having complete power over what we read, listen to, watch and write.

Rather than go into one long diatribe about the thing, I'll let the facts speak for themselves. If there ever needed to be any proof that the public school system, indeed the government itself, wants a nation of easily led, unquestioning, mindless automatons, then this is it. I also have to keep in mind that this went down in Kentuckey, which in itself explains a lot. If America is looking for a way to oust horror as a form of medium, then this may be a stepping stone they're looking for. Check out these links and be astounded, I know I was. A dark day for the genre we all love so much my friends. 

The _Dread Central_ piece:
http://www.horrorchannel.com/dread/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=1072

The _Fangoria_ piece:
http://www.fangoria.com/news_article.php?id=3646

The _LEX18_ piece:
http://www.lex18.com/Global/story.asp?S=2989614


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I'm shocked - nay, outraged! I knew the "Patriot Act" would come to no good. I've been predicting this for some time now. Sad.

I've been thinking of retiring (in ten or twenty years) to Australia or Europe - Scotland, I rather fancy, and if this kind of junk continues or, worse yet, intensifies, I might just think about moving quicker.

Oh, well, I'll give California a whirl. It's kind of like its own country, anyway. One of the few liberal bastions left out there. Ah, the unteachable ignorance of the "Red States".


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

1984 is becoming a REALITY right before our eyes. How long before we will have a microchip implanted in us?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Non Compos Mentis said:


> 1984 is becoming a REALITY right before our eyes. How long before we will have a microchip implanted in us?


According to "The Simpsons", Wal-Mart employees already do!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I am speechless .. but at the same time it really doesnt surprise me. I am not sure if any of you watch WWE, but one of the wrestling persona's is Muhammad Hassan .. and after the events that took place in London with the bombing's .. Mr. Don Kaplan wrote an article titled "Terrorist Wrestles After Bombing". Which to me is another form of Bulls**it, that is stereotyping at it's worst .. just because he plays that persona doesnt mean he is a terroist .. gee, if you are italian and work some "shady" company .. does that mean you are in the mafia? Seriously .. this country is getting terrible .. and they point fingers at people who are into goth, horror, anything maccabe, and say we are bringing the country down the toilet. Does that sound obsurd to anyone other then me?!? I think we are the least of there worries .. they need to open their eyes and look in the mirror and see who the real monsters have become​


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I think this experience really teaches us more than anything else, it's not safe to be in the public school system at all. I wrote a story once where a horde of pink bunnies killed a girl, in my high school, who was right in the room with me and read the story. She just said, "is that supposed to be funny?" Perhaps that's the clue as to why I killed her. That was less than 4 years ago. Most likely in 2001. Obviously before 9/11. Another interesting experience at my High School proved how smart the school administration is in New Hampshire: I was called to the Principal's office one day to talk to the Vice Principal about a claim that a girl in the library overheard me talking about guns. Now, I don't know **** about guns, and anyone who knows me will testify to that. I'm always nervous about being called into the Principal's office, then he told me why I was there (what I just said), and I could tell that he could tell I didn't know anything about guns. I told him very easily, which never happens to me, and freely about what actually happened. What happened was that I was on the library computer reading Movie Goofs on the IMDb (internet movie database, which I'm sure you all know about) for Scream 1, 2, and 3 aloud to a friend of mine, and the Vice Principal professed to liking the same movies.

The enemies here want to program American kids how to think like they want them to think, and in the end, control their tastes. It's a way of attaching a potential criminal stigma onto something inherent in people that the ultra-religious / ultra-moral don't agree with. Things have just become that much more strictly conservative in this country. Sadly, some people are paying for it with their lives (yes I consider the way a person lives their life as a form of livelihood).

But I think we can all see that these kids being arrested for horror stories is about making an example out of teens. I think it is the right side or republicans who want to start busting kids at a young age, they want to look good for being hard enough to bust someone without using age as a redeeming factor, and they do it also because when ANYONE is being busted it makes the masses feel a little safer, regardless of whether the person being busted did something wrong. 

Horror seems to me to be a way for people, at least those creating, to get out a lot of aggression. It sounds to me like the only 'approved' way is for everyone to be an athlete (one more clue to why I hate most sports!). Also in that sense, I feel like Sinister has a real point when he says this is mostly about us being controlled. 

Anyway, this charge is COMPLETELY ****ing bogus because the legal language of it is too vague. WHEN did Americans lose the right to prevent arrest and incarceration based upon things they 'might' do anyway? Forget saying "bomb" on an airplane, that's yesterday. Today, thinking gets you in hot water. I do agree with everyone who feels this is the kind of government Bush approves of. And people from his side or those who agree with him would gladly tell you, "well if he hadn't have written that story in the first place..." They just don't get that it's no one's job to regulate what a person writes.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

"It didn't mention nobody who lives in Clark County, didn't mention (George Rogers Clark High School), didn't mention no principal or cops, nothing,"


Uhm, if they arrest anyone, it should be this kids ENGLISH TEACHER. Christ. You're 18 pal. Learn how to SPEAK!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

RAXL said:


> "It didn't mention nobody who lives in Clark County, didn't mention (George Rogers Clark High School), didn't mention no principal or cops, nothing,"
> 
> Uhm, if they arrest anyone, it should be this kids ENGLISH TEACHER. Christ. You're 18 pal. Learn how to SPEAK!



Hehe, didn't think of it that way but you are correct. Good thing the govt. is spending more time on education then on silly teenagers writing a horror story. Good to see there priorities are straight


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm sure this isn't the first kid arrested for this 'offense'. I wonder if we'll ever hear another thing about him... It seems like he'll get headlines now, but what will happen to him in the future?

Guess only time will tell.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

while i do not think this kid should have been arrested because it did not mention anyone inparticular or the school or anything. i do think that if someone talks about guns at school it should be reported. I do think while you are in school you should not have the freedom to write about killing people in class.there is too much violence in schools as it is that these things are not needed. My views have nothing to do with religion (i do not believe in anything) and I am not ultra moral (some people on this site know that.)


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

You might have a point. Anyone will agree that any violence in school is too much. But horror is a harmless art. And if you wrote horror in a high school classroom, you wouldn't agree with yourself for a second. And then of course not every student is responsible for the actions of the population as a whole. Nor should they be held accountable in such a fashion.

And given the fact that, you've been to high school right? I was and there were many days, often everyday, that I felt like killing people I wanted to get out so badly. Writing about it was the only thing that kept me from a bare-hands/primitive-tools Columbine. Who's going to be held accountable for high school sometimes just being too ****ty to bear?


----------

